# Alfine 11 Gear Chart



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

When Alfine 11 was introduced, i started to calculate how the new 11 speed Hub might compare to my Alfine 8, gear wise. With the help of Sheldon Brown's On-Line IGH Calculator and the newly released Alfine 11 info, I was able to extrapolate Alfine 11's Numbers.

Please note, this is a 6 Page PDF with 1 gear chart per page. (18-23t)
I initially made this chart for myself and just decided to SHARE it, so i hope it is understandable. Feel free to post any questions.

*~ This chart applies to 32t CHAINRINGS ONLY on a 29er w/175mm Cranks (as that is what i use) and compares the 18 - 23 tooth Rear Cogs ~*
The Chart shows both Gear Ratios and Gain Inches (as per Sheldon's Charts) which was calculated using the 29 inch wheel "NOMINAL" setting.

You should be able Click and VIEW it or DOWNLOAD and "Save this As" a PDF from your Browser Window.
"Please Use it at your OWN risk". I make no warranties for the accuracy of this Data and am NOT making any recommendations as to what could be called a SAFE Gear Combination for your Hub.
Always refer to the Manufacturers recommendations and the brainier guys on MTBR.


----------



## tommignon (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you


----------

